# Transducer placement



## Erik Hopperton (Jun 30, 2005)

I currently have my normal transducer on left of main motor in photo and the downscan long one on right, i do jot even use the downscan for Erie...

My question is when I install a kicker to left of main motor in a couple weeks should I move the transducer or will I be fine?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Perfectly fine in my opinion..,....


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

If you have a regular clockwise rotation on your main motor and you want to mark fish at speed your 2d transducer needs to be right of the main motor. If not you will get all kinds of interference from the prop. Same thing if you put your kicker on left, 2d transducer needs to be on right or you will get interference from prop. Sidescan/downscan can be on same side as 2d. Just put 2d on outboard side (and higher) so sidescan/dnscan ducer does not pick up 2d transducer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> If you have a regular clockwise rotation on your main motor and you want to mark fish at speed your 2d transducer needs to be right of the main motor. If not you will get all kinds of interference from the prop. Same thing if you put your kicker on left, 2d transducer needs to be on right or you will get interference from prop. Sidescan/downscan can be on same side as 2d. Just put 2d on outboard side (and higher) so sidescan/dnscan ducer does not pick up 2d transducer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


good points...makes sense.


----------



## Erik Hopperton (Jun 30, 2005)

So where does my normal 2D go?


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Like I said, your 2d ducer needs to be on the right side of main motor. Where it is right now you are going to get all kinds of interference from prop wash from your main motor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

In 11th Annual Jim Stedke mid winter online walleye seminar there is a good discussion of transducer placements, marking at speed, etc.
https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/thr...d-winter-online-walleye-seminar.322238/page-6
Discussion starts at post 104


----------



## Erik Hopperton (Jun 30, 2005)

Thx. I just moved 2d to right side and leveled per instructions. I am going to remove the downscan all together, all I do is walleye and perch and next year salmon.


Meerkat said:


> In 11th Annual Jim Stedke mid winter online walleye seminar there is a good discussion of transducer placements, marking at speed, etc.
> https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/thr...d-winter-online-walleye-seminar.322238/page-6
> Discussion starts at post 104


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

My 2d is just to the right of the structure transducer and slightly below. Not so much as to interfere with the structure scan though. My setup is similar to yours except that my structure scan ducer is mounted higher, 2d to the right on the same board.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Is your unit a side scan? If so, I don’t use mine much, but when I do it’s invaluable. If you do any drift fishing, bass fishing or skinny water fishing it is worth it’s weight in gold. You can pick out individual target structure for bass, high probability areas and walleyes. Not to mention you could run it with your other sonar looking for pods of fish and bait when trolling.
Just another tool for the bag of tricks to make your time on the water more productive.
Fish divided by shortest amount of time = fun!


----------



## Erik Hopperton (Jun 30, 2005)

This sounds good but for some reason I get my best clarity of open water fish when I use medium chirp and I van not use chirp at all when the down scan is active. 
What do you recommend for this?



Gottagofishn said:


> Is your unit a side scan? If so, I don’t use mine much, but when I do it’s invaluable. If you do any drift fishing, bass fishing or skinny water fishing it is worth it’s weight in gold. You can pick out individual target structure for bass, high probability areas and walleyes. Not to mention you could run it with your other sonar looking for pods of fish and bait when trolling.
> Just another tool for the bag of tricks to make your time on the water more productive.
> Fish divided by shortest amount of time = fun!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I don’t have chirp, maybe someone else can chime in.


----------

